# Max weight a shetland can carry?



## frb (12 August 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had an idea of the max weight a shetland can comfortably carry.  My friend has asked me to help break her shetland, and be the one to sit on, after the usual long-reining, leaning across etc that she has been doing for a while.  I am 5.5 tall and weigh about 8 stone 3lb ish, but do not want to be too heavy and hurt the poor bugger.  She thinks i will be an ok weight, but wanted to see what you guys thought.  Obviously would only be a small amount of walking etc.  Thanks.


----------



## LankyDoodle (12 August 2008)

I doubt very much that you'd be too heavy at 8st3lbs!  It depends how much bone it has, but think about it: some children can weight 6 or 7 stone, so I hardly think he'll strugle with you.  

How big is he?


----------



## Ezme (12 August 2008)

hmm, is he the bigger stockier kind? I should think so with nothing strenuous, my coachwoman sits on her shetland occasionall and he seems non the worse for it. She is only little tho


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (12 August 2008)

im 5'4 n bout 8stone or a little under but not much n have ridden lots of shetland last time was a few months ago n it tried to run off with me!!! so i think you would be fine.


----------



## frb (12 August 2008)

Thanks guys, that has re-assured me a bit.  Unsure of exactly how big he is, but he is quite a stocky little thing.


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

If he is a 'proper' shetland i.e. a mini version of a highland pony then he'll easy carry you, they were originally pit ponies in the isles and could carry 15 stone men. I'm about 8 stone and my shettie runs away with me!


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (12 August 2008)

tri_k ur lil pony is soo cute!!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

I know, she's adorable but moody and a bit of a pain. But she's allowed to be grumpy now she's 18!


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (12 August 2008)

lol you might look very big but shetties very strong.


----------



## joeanne (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If he is a 'proper' shetland i.e. a mini version of a highland pony then he'll easy carry you, they were originally pit ponies in the isles and could carry 15 stone men. I'm about 8 stone and my shettie runs away with me!






[/ QUOTE ]

that kinda made me chuckle TK!
you would only have to stand up and she could run off without you!!!


----------



## frb (12 August 2008)

Thanks for this lovely pic!  This shetland i am helping with has lots of attitude, very cheeky so it should be fun!  Thanks again!


----------



## Ezme (12 August 2008)

lol has he got a head and neck under there or just a mussle!? lol


----------

